# Kelsie Molds / Vicki Mold



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How long do you let your soap sit after unmolding from this mold to cut? My wooden molds I can cut sooner than the soap out of those. Is more moisture retained maybe? Same recipe used for both.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Betty,
If I soap at night I take my sop out of the mold sometime the next day. I remove the mold from the base so my soap slabs are sitting on the base. Next I remove the dividers and let it sit for a hour or so. After about an hr I turn the slabs on their side so the bottom can dry. I wait another or so or until the bottom feels dry and then I cut.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tamera, That is whatIam doing and will cut this batch today. It just seemed more wet. I did not use shea in this recipe and it slid out more easily.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes it's my shea that makes it so I have to cut the slabs or logs with the paring knife.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have let it set for a couple of days out of mold and it is cutting fine now. With mostly olive oil, coconut oil I expected it to be somewhat soft. I used my new cranberry marmalade and love the scent!


----------

